# Spectrum strike local 3



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been following the spectrum strike reading a few articles here and their they have been on strike for around 6 mounths and seems like spectrum does not want to budge with giving them their pentions and healthcare that they had.

I'm new member of. Ibew I'm still learning the in and outs of unions 

But I understand that with strength in numberes we have more pull .

So my question is why dosnt local 3 
Ask all the unions in NYC teachers, firefighters , police, teamsters , all trades , food , manufacturing ,etc 

That have spectrum cable to call up and tell them that they will get a diff provider bc they are not satisfied with their treatment of their workers 


Or say if a job is being built non union why can't the trades call the teamster driveres not to deliver material to the job bc they are not 
Paying the prevaling wage on the job .

Just woundering why you don't see 
All diff unions banning together in supporting each other 

Or maybe they do and I'm just nig seeing it


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry for misspelling I was in rush


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> I've been following the spectrum strike reading a few articles here and their they have been on strike for around 6 mounths and seems like spectrum does not want to budge with giving them their pentions and healthcare that they had.
> 
> I'm new member of. Ibew I'm still learning the in and outs of unions
> 
> ...


That was very much the way it was when the Unions in this country were strong. 

Solidarity was the foundation of the AFL-CIO.

When Union members were all veterans and knew there was strength in numbers things were different, there was no every man for himself mentality.

A teamster years ago wouldn't cross a picket line on a bet.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been following the spectrum strike reading a few articles here and their they have been on strike for around 6 mounths and seems like spectrum does not want to budge with giving them their pentions and healthcare that they had.
> ...


SO what has changed why don't we see it today .

I don't get why local 3 can't rally all the unions and ask for their help to boycott spectrum I bet you that strike would end .

And when they need our help we help them it will benefit every one


----------

